# RB26DETT or SR20DET



## UnEeDbOoStLiKeMe (Dec 12, 2003)

I KNOW THIS QUESTION HAS BEEN ASKED MANY TIMES BEFORE BUT WHAT IF THE SR WAS TT?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf is this quetion????

if the SR20 was a TT then the RB would still win... 2.6L to a 2.0L Straight 6 to a L4.

wut kind of question is that? you just can't compare the two...


----------



## UnEeDbOoStLiKeMe (Dec 12, 2003)

i dont want to know which would win but wouldn't making the SRTT be cheaper


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1.) that's one of THE dumbest questions i have seen on these boards
2.) just because i do not know you enough, i will say this (no pun intended): you probably cannot afford the rb26dett swap so why even talk about it at all
3.) just because a engine has two turbos does not mean it's faster or more powerful. going by your idea, why not put like 10 turbos on the rb26?? fyi, most skyline and supra owners convert to single turbo.
4.) unless the car is going to be dragging, track racing, drifting, or any other forms of racing, it won't need the power that requires the rb26. sr20 is more than plenty for a ready-to-smoke-a-honduh daily driver


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

I think that a small block chevy with 4 weber downdrafts and a bumpy cam is the coolest motor to put in a S13/14. Gimmie the RB26DET to put in my Datsun 1600 roadster, and I'll take the SR20DET and put it in a go cart.
And if you think that's dumb, Ill show you a green cow. :crazy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why does eeryone want an RB26 to produce massive amounts of hp, do u people not understand how much 300hp is!?!??! is a lot and thats all u need!!! an SR can get u that!!!! so can a KA and a CA 


"keep the skyline engines in the skylines"


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

why does eeryone want an RB26 to produce massive amounts of hp, do u people not understand how much 300hp is!?!??! is a lot and thats all u need!!! an SR can get u that!!!! so can a KA and a CA 

AMEN to that brother!!!

Everyone is complaining that the Subaru WRX is slow because it takes 5.8 second to 60mph, and the STI does it in 5.3(Or something like that). 

Hello? Has anyone ridden in a car that does 0-60 in 5.8 seconds. Thats fast. A 1970 Camaro SS does it in about 6.8 seconds. And this is a supposedly awsomely fast car according to the ricer crowd. With exeption to the rare few who can, how about you learn how to handle a peaky 300hp turbo motor on the track rather than try to get 600hp out of a 4 banger. I probaly couldn't. Could you?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i had a tough time handling my 215RWHP all-motor 240SX. granted i didn't have excellent suspension components and some were still stock too, but it was still difficult at higher speeds. i'm going to assume the guy who posted this thread (too lazy to look back and find his name, but not too lazy to make parentheticals, ) has never gone any faster than the speed limit. it's pretty damn scary rollin' at about 130-140mph and pullin', and hearing your engine and exhaust note screaming like mad.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

esyip said:


> (too lazy to look back and find his name, but not too lazy to make parentheticals, )


lmao  i'm thinking about keeping my KA now.. and possibly adding a "t" at the end of it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stop lying to us ur an SR enthusiast and you kno it.
its like me saying, i want a minivan with a tape player, and green hubcaps. wo0t! :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i want a minivan with a tape player, and green hubcaps. wo0t! :fluffy:


we already knew that


----------

